# I will NEVER loan a shark rod again...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Just venting a little... A PFF member contacted me early this year after seeing some of my posts and asked me about some tips on shark fishing. Young Navy guy stationed at one of the local Navy bases.

I gave him some tips and told him because he was required to stay on base, there was some great places to fish from shore by the Lighthouse. Because he didn't have any tackle big enough to do it right, I would loan him one of my combos and some tackle. Even drove out to the base, met him and told him it was a loaner and I would eventually want it back. It was a combo my dad gave me when I was a teenager, (I am now 44.) and that it had sentimental value. I figured I would help one of our military guys have a little fun with some fishing.

Needless to say when I tried contacting him earlier this summer saying I needed the combo. He said he is now stationed in another state and he loaned it to another Navy guy. Called this guys number many times and no reply. Guess I am shit out of luck.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

That sucks, hope you eventually get it back.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear that buddy but don't get me started about the Navy. Btw the last part was joke after reading some of our "pier" I figured I might as well stir the pot.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

unbelievable....Sorry About Your Luck..


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Karma is a bitch And will catch up to him eventually. I hate that happened you and hope you don't lose trust or faith in some of our military guys on here.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Purty jacked up fer him to turn it over to someone else w/out checking w/ya....hope ya get it back brother!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The human race never ceases to amaze me.
I would tell him that I loaned it to HIM and he is responsible for it. He either needs to arrange to have his buddy return it or send you a check for X amount of dollars. Tell him he's got two weeks to do one or the other or you will be filing a complaint with his commanding officer. He must've missed the class on honor and integrity.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

X2

Concur. Amp up on the.original borrower. Threaten to file a stolen police report and.don't listen to any sob stories. If he doesn't produce.it.follow through with your.threats.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I cant believe that Jackass pulled that on you Gary! San Diego 619 if I remember right. Im heading back to Cali to visit my family in September PM me his number and I will try to help you get your gear back. Why should you have to call his friend when he borrowed it? A lot of us tried to help him out. his ass needs to get your stuff back to you or at least send a check to replace your gear. I know that does not replace sentimental items but at least it would show hes trying to do the right thing. UGLY


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I would definitely get in touch with his commanding officer I can assure you the heat that he puts on be gentleman that borrowed your a équipement will be ample enough to get your stuff back or you reimbursed. if that doesn't work file a police report


----------



## bamaflinger (Jun 30, 2011)

Ugly 1 said:


> I cant believe that Jackass pulled that on you Gary! San Diego 619 if I remember right. Im heading back to Cali to visit my family in September PM me his number and I will try to help you get your gear back. Why should you have to call his friend when he borrowed it? A lot of us tried to help him out. his ass needs to get your stuff back to you or at least send a check to replace your gear. I know that does not replace sentimental items but at least it would show hes trying to do the right thing. UGLY


Your avatar cracks me up, sorry for the hijack.

:lol:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

welldoya said:


> He must've missed the class on honor and integrity.


Please tell me they don't seriously have a class!?

Sucks about your stuff, that is messed up.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

If you got his full name it's pretty easy to get his unit. Also Oscar (Oxbeast) is out there and maybe can help. If he had to stay on base he was likely a student and fresh in the Navy not saying its any better but some of us seasoned Sailors surely wouldn't do that as its pretty to track us down if warranted.


----------



## chud (Oct 19, 2007)

His command won't do shit, if he's gone. You know what building he was staying in? or his name and what job he was in (rate)? 
If he left it here, you might be able to track it down by going back to where he was. If you have any of that let me know. A long shot for sure, but worth a try.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Contact his CURRENT commander, that will be all you need to do.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

bamaflinger said:


> Your avatar cracks me up, sorry for the hijack.
> 
> :lol:


 Its funny now but when it happened I was pissed!!!! That was from a giant cobia that grabbed my cut bait the second it hit the water. It ran hard so I thumbed the spool and put all of my 200lbs into the set. After the reel started screaming like a weed eater and blowing line all over the place I remembered that I need to flip the lever to engage the reel. The fish kept running and snapped my 80lb Dacron like it was nothing! OOOPS UGLY


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Im truly sorry for what happened and would like to apologize on behalf of all military members. I know this is a Navy community, so I'll keep my opinions to myself. However, all branches are having problems with this new generation. They are coming in with little to no discipline or work ethic, much less integrity. We are no longer allowed to discipline them because it is called "hazing". Im TDY here to a Navy school and had no idea how bad it was till I got here. A couple weeks ago, I saw a PO1 (e6) handing out small pieces of paper to a few e1-e3s. When I asked them what it was, they told me "correction chits". I saw one that said "I have noticed your hair is out of regulations. Please get it cut as soon as possible". According to the petty officers here, they are no longer allowed to correct sailors on the spot. It is considered "singling them out" and is a type of hazing. With these kinds of rules in effect, I can't wait to see whats in store for our future.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugly 1 said:


> I cant believe that Jackass pulled that on you Gary! San Diego 619 if I remember right. Im heading back to Cali to visit my family in September PM me his number and I will try to help you get your gear back. Why should you have to call his friend when he borrowed it? A lot of us tried to help him out. his ass needs to get your stuff back to you or at least send a check to replace your gear. I know that does not replace sentimental items but at least it would show hes trying to do the right thing. UGLY


You have a good memory Ugly... I am just so disgusted that it isn't about the gear anymore. It is the lack of respect for a civilian trying to help a member of active duty military. I know his name and could contact his CO, but at this point I want to think karma will bite him in the ass. 

Maybe he will one day be sitting on a ship in a foreign land wishing he were back home and regretting his decision. A check for the replacement cost would NEVER amount to the sentimental value that combo had to me.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

CCC said:


> Contact his CURRENT commander, that will be all you need to do.


 THIS!!!
I ran an Auto repair shop close to NAS years ago. I felt sorry for many of the enlisted Guys and would run them a line of credit to get back on the road. 90% of them would pay me on the 15th or last day of the month and were always grateful. For the other 10% that skipped out, one phone call to the CO and the problem was quickly resolved.
Not only did they pay the bill, a formal letter of apology was also required by the then CO. 
Good Luck


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

There are a lot of instructors from both bases tat are members on here. Not to mention several officers and NCOs that would be happy to take care of this. Can you tell us what school he was in?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> You have a good memory Ugly... I am just so disgusted that it isn't about the gear anymore. It is the lack of respect for a civilian trying to help a member of active duty military. I know his name and could contact his CO, but at this point I want to think karma will bite him in the ass.
> 
> Maybe he will one day be sitting on a ship in a foreign land wishing he were back home and regretting his decision. A check for the replacement cost would NEVER amount to the sentimental value that combo had to me.


Im with you on sentimental items. Some of my most valued possessions are not worth anything to anyone but me. I would love to fish with you on Sunday just let me know when and where. UGLY


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugly 1 said:


> Im with you on sentimental items. Some of my most valued possessions are not worth anything to anyone but me. I would love to fish with you on Sunday just let me know when and where. UGLY


Me, BeerItSelf and maybe OzzyVega are going to hit our spot on Sunday mid-day if not earlier. You probably know where but if not, call or text me. Gonna take the wives, kids, yaks, a bunch of food and only 4 cases of beer though...


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Me, BeerItSelf and maybe OzzyVega are going to hit our spot on Sunday mid-day if not earlier. You probably know where but if not, call or text me. Gonna take the wives, kids, yaks, a bunch of food and only 4 cases of beer though...


 sounds great! I will call you on sat to see what time your heading out there. LP and I are chasing our dream of hooking a big hammer on Friday and Saturday so some relaxing on the beach Sunday would be perfect. Im glad your bro had his gear returned that made my day to hear that story! what a cool gal for taking the time to post them on CL instead of keeping them!!!!! UGLY


----------



## porkchopcb (Mar 17, 2011)

That sucks! PM me his name and I can try and contact his Chief. He or she will definitely help get it back to you, or at least speed up the process of karma to bite him on the ass.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

For those of you who suggested to contact his chain of command what leads you to believe that will work in Devinsdad getting his shark set up back?

Its a he said, she said at this point which equals to a civil matter, I'm sorry to say this but the world we live in isn't the bond of a mans work or hand shake anymore. Seems there's quite a few on here who are mil and if ones willing to help you out Devin I'd pass the name off to them and see if they can look him up in global to get his current up to date info and then file a police report.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> For those of you who suggested to contact his chain of command what leads you to believe that will work in Devinsdad getting his shark set up back?


It's certainly a good place to start and beats the heck out of doing nothing.


----------



## chud (Oct 19, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> For those of you who suggested to contact his chain of command what leads you to believe that will work in Devinsdad getting his shark set up back?
> 
> Its a he said, she said at this point which equals to a civil matter, I'm sorry to say this but the world we live in isn't the bond of a mans work or hand shake anymore. Seems there's quite a few on here who are mil and if ones willing to help you out Devin I'd pass the name off to them and see if they can look him up in global to get his current up to date info and then file a police report.


I guess i'm the only one operating from the position that he did actually leave it here with another sailor. My idea would be to get the word back to the building where he lived, in the hopes that it is still floating around there. 
I work in the barracks, and I have seen many cases of things being passed on to another guy. Fishing poles and bikes especially. 
Get the info out to his building, and maybe someone still has it. Or knows who took it, or even knows that the guy pawned it for beer money. 
The idea that the guys next command will give a shit at all about a complaint from some guy who loaned him a rod is laughable. Sucks but its true. I had video of a guy stealing one of my guys dewalt drill from the hallway where he was working. This guy was checked in to my facility, so I had everything about him, name, rank, social, credit card, home of record, last command, next command, everything! I turned all this over to NCIS and got exactly NOTHING from it. I had video of him putting the drill in his laundry bag on his way out to his car as he checked out. Crystal clear view of his face. 

It just makes better sense to start looking for it in the last place you know it was, which is here, in some building at NATTC NASP.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

CCC said:


> Contact his CURRENT commander, that will be all you need to do.


The commander won't bother with it.

This is why I won't loan stuff to folks (I've never been asked), offer rides, etc. PFF is fun but I prefer it to stay away from my real, day-to-day life.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> The commander won't bother with it.
> 
> This is why I won't loan stuff to folks (I've never been asked), offer rides, etc. PFF is fun but I prefer it to stay away from my real, day-to-day life.


You wouldn't sit down and drink a beer with me?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I said nothing about having a beer! I've met some cool people from this site. Oddly enough, I already knew a bunch of them.

I meant loaning items, having strangers on my boat, etc. etc. It really stinks that something that has sentimental value was lost, probably permanently, to somebody who doesn't care.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

aroundthehorn said:


> The commander won't bother with it.
> 
> This is why I won't loan stuff to folks (I've never been asked), offer rides, etc. PFF is fun but I prefer it to stay away from my real, day-to-day life.


 
Need to call the Commander In Chief, POUSA, bet he will work it for you :thumbsup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bobinbusan said:


> Need to call the Commander In Chief, POUSA, bet he will work it for you :thumbsup:


I was being serious. I have tried this with tenants before, come from a military family, etc. The commander probably won't give two turds, but it's worth a try to give him or her a call, I guess.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> You wouldn't sit down and drink a beer with me?


*I will, *

*wait, *

*I have.*


*Been too long.*

*Sorry for the derail.*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *I will, *
> 
> *wait, *
> 
> ...



It has Tom. Way to long.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> I said nothing about having a beer! I've met some cool people from this site. Oddly enough, I already knew a bunch of them.
> 
> I meant loaning items, having strangers on my boat, etc. etc. It really stinks that something that has sentimental value was lost, probably permanently, to somebody who doesn't care.


Gotcha. I understand 100%.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for everybody's input but I am going to chalk it off as a lessoned learned. Oddly enough, my daughter is married to a Navy guy and they have been together since 10th grade. Got married here, then stationed in Va Beach where they have lived for several years. 5 days before he got back from another 6 month deployment, he sent a facebook message telling her he was moving on and to be gone before he got home. Navy guys are on my shit list right now...

But only 2 I can think of.


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

As an Officer, if a civilian reached out to me that one of my guys had abused their generosity (or any other action tarnishing our reputation), I would ensure that he remedied the situation. Hopefully his current OIC feels the same sense of responsibility for his subordinates, but he cannot work on fixing anything if he is unaware of it. Chud has a point that it may still be down on NASP. He may have thought it OK to pass your gear on to another sailor to use as well (not having sense that wasn't his decision to make). 

Most of the students that come through there have only been through Boot camp and this is their first duty stationed where (at least partially) they have some independence. I was barely 18 when I came through the first time and maturity/accountability is certainly not a given in those barracks. 

If you'd like PM me and I can look him up or give a call over there.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> Thanks for everybody's input but I am going to chalk it off as a lessoned learned. Oddly enough, my daughter is married to a Navy guy and they have been together since 10th grade. Got married here, then stationed in Va Beach where they have lived for several years. 5 days before he got back from another 6 month deployment, he sent a facebook message telling her he was moving on and to be gone before he got home. Navy guys are on my shit list right now...
> 
> But only 2 I can think of.


That's horrible. Facebook? What in the world.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> That's horrible. Facebook? What in the world.


The new generations way of doing things. I have went round and round with facebook trying to keep up with deleting my 14 year olds accounts. His mother lets him use the computer willy nilly so its an on going battle.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> You wouldn't sit down and drink a beer with me?


 
Choooot!!! Loan stuff to another brother??? Drink a beer??? We've shared soooooooooo much more then that:whistling::whistling::whistling::thumbsup: huh sweetheart!


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

That is a big reason why I got out of the military, today's young military personnel have little to no respect and a thug mentality all too often. If I can't trust you with borrowing my fishing rod how could I trust you to watch my back in combat???


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

:hang: Just hang 'em


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> Thanks for everybody's input but I am going to chalk it off as a lessoned learned. Oddly enough, my daughter is married to a Navy guy and they have been together since 10th grade. Got married here, then stationed in Va Beach where they have lived for several years. 5 days before he got back from another 6 month deployment, he sent a facebook message telling her he was moving on and to be gone before he got home. Navy guys are on my shit list right now...
> 
> But only 2 I can think of.


Complete lack of respect there...

Sorry to hear about your gear Gary. Hope you and Jeff land a few nice ones on your next trip. Jacob told me there's been several nice Hammerheads around the P'Cola pier lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah I saw his post on Facebook. With all these tarpon around I bet the hammerheads are thick.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> Just venting a little... A PFF member contacted me early this year after seeing some of my posts and asked me about some tips on shark fishing. Young Navy guy stationed at one of the local Navy bases.
> 
> I gave him some tips and told him because he was required to stay on base, there was some great places to fish from shore by the Lighthouse. Because he didn't have any tackle big enough to do it right, I would loan him one of my combos and some tackle. Even drove out to the base, met him and told him it was a loaner and I would eventually want it back. It was a combo my dad gave me when I was a teenager, (I am now 44.) and that it had sentimental value. I figured I would help one of our military guys have a little fun with some fishing.
> 
> Needless to say when I tried contacting him earlier this summer saying I needed the combo. He said he is now stationed in another state and he loaned it to another Navy guy. Called this guys number many times and no reply. Guess I am shit out of luck.


I would not give up on helping a young sailor out. Next time though I'd loan out a less meaningful rig.

We ALL get "screwed" once or twice. I'd trust the next guy, but use less sentimental gear, and keep in touch so he remembers who it belongs to.

But contacting his current command would scare the bejeezus out of him. Which would NOT be a bad thing. Guys in training want to stay under the radar, unless he's a real dirtbag, which MOST young sailors are not. They're mostly just young and think with their, well you know... Some are not bad, just irresponsible. A good kick in the arse can be a good thing. Ask the NCOs on here.

I would CERTAINLY find out his new command, then contact the Command Master Chief and/or CO and make a complaint. He needs a swift kick in the arse. You would be doing him AND the Navy a favor.

Most units have websites and e-mail addresses.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

A buddy had a very nice Cobalt ski boat in local storage. A couple young Marines had "intimate relations" with a local girl in his boat on the lot. She claimed "rape". The ECSO did a full investigation and all but ruined the boat with tearing stuff up and fingerprint ink. 

The local lady reneged on her charges shortly thereafter for whatever reason.

My buddy contacted their CO. The young Marines involved, with their SSGT watching, made that boat look better than it looked when he bought it new over a Saturday and Sunday (how pissed was that SSGT). AND apologized in person.

Jim


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

He Devinsdad, can I borrow 10 grand?


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Devisdad,
Don't loose faith in people yet. There are still some honest folk out there that will appreciate what you do.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

startzc said:


> That is a big reason why I got out of the military, today's young military personnel have little to no respect and a thug mentality all too often. If I can't trust you with borrowing my fishing rod how could I trust you to watch my back in combat???


Really? So the civilian world is less thug-like? Those who choose to serve do not come from someplace special. They come from the general public. As a country, this is what we have become. Granted, there are some bad apples in the military today. At least I know that these young service members have a high school diploma, can pass a piss test and aren't sponging off the government. I'd put my faith in a young person who has raised their hand to protected and defend this country LONG before I trust would trust a lifelong civilian.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, you did the a good deed and bit in the butt. Just remind yourself you helped a kid experience something new, yes he dropped the ball on closing out the deal but at least it's still somewhere around the base so possibly it will show up. You did good, I personally am not real good at loaning things out because of what has happened to you and kind of wish I was less selfish. Sleep well knowing you helped a service member out. Good things will come your way.


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

As others have said, I would bet that the rig is still floating around the dorms out there.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

tips n tails said:


> Sorry to hear that buddy but don't get me started about the Navy. Btw the last part was joke after reading some of our "pier" I figured I might as well stir the pot.


*This wins the " Most Random post ever" Award. At no point did this relate to the topic but that's cool, I needed a laugh.:thumbup::laughing:*


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Has there been any progress on finding your gear or contacting his commander?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Devinsdad do you have paypal? 
I know I can't replace the sentimental aspect but I can help you on your way to a new set up..
Oscar


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Shoot me a PM. Going to be helping dad clean out a bunch of old stuff tomorrow.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

i'm not just talking out of my ass on this.. i actually LIVE with a navy officer and I asked them straight up what they would do.. they said they would refer you to the LPO. 

thats it.. they aren't gonna waste their time to help you on this. i doubt it would go far.. its not like skipping out on rent or something 

my best advice is don't 'loan' someone things anymore without getting something in writing atleast .. hard to prove you actually loaned it and didn't just give it away


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Thanks for everybody's input but I am going to chalk it off as a lessoned learned. Oddly enough, my daughter is married to a Navy guy and they have been together since 10th grade. Got married here, then stationed in Va Beach where they have lived for several years. 5 days before he got back from another 6 month deployment, he sent a facebook message telling her he was moving on and to be gone before he got home. Navy guys are on my shit list right now...
> 
> But only 2 I can think of.


yes chalk it up bro. please don't waste your time stressing out 

on another matter what this dude did was wrong but you gotta figure being with the same person since 10th grade people DO CHANGE. the girl i dated when i was in 10th grade i look back and can't believe i was ever with someone like that.

fact is most marriages do end up in divorce so not sure why you would put your anger on the navy for this. keep in mind he was deployed and he is young. those are both recipes for a person to change their outlook on life. .maybe just maybe his priorities are now different and its in your daughters best interest to move on.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Aspro23 said:


> As an Officer, if a civilian reached out to me that one of my guys had abused their generosity (or any other action tarnishing our reputation), I would ensure that he remedied the situation. .


i find it amazing how many on here are 'officers', navy seals, and ruthless military killers.. the internet is an amazing thing. 

:notworthy:

i will bet you any amount of money you can borrow and get that you won't do sh*t about this nor do you have the power to do anything about a guy who is all the way in California.
seriously why are you giving this guy false hope ? military officers work 10X harder than enlisted and have way too much on their plate to deal with this stuff


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

flex said:


> i'm not just talking out of my ass on this.. i actually LIVE with a navy officer and I asked them straight up what they would do.. they said they would refer you to the LPO.
> 
> thats it.. they aren't gonna waste their time to help you on this. i doubt it would go far.. its not like skipping out on rent or something
> 
> my best advice is don't 'loan' someone things anymore without getting something in writing atleast .. hard to prove you actually loaned it and didn't just give it away


I saw your original post and then the edit. I hate to admit it (as they relate to the OP's problem) but you are right; it's the way it works and you described it well. The CO will not give a rat's ass.

Everybody likes to talk on here about how great the military is and maturity and all of that hoorah stuff, but that is not how it works in the real world. I will not rent to a younger enlisted man or woman after my last experience. Just one example. Treat them like anybody else, which, in my case, is with the same suspicion with which I would treat anybody else.

I hope that it all works out and that the equipment is regained. I hate the thought that somebody lost a treasured possession; I doubt that the idiot to whom it was loaned and later gave it away even cares.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> ....
> Everybody likes to talk on here about how great the military is and maturity and all of that hoorah stuff, but that is not how it works in the real world.....



Exactly. Apparently none of these folks have spent a sunday afternoon behind the Dock on pensacola beach.....

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> I saw your original post and then the edit. I hate to admit it (as they relate to the OP's problem) but you are right; it's the way it works and you described it well. The CO will not give a rat's ass.
> 
> .


I guess it would depend on the "unit" and it's Officers , NCOs and senior enlisted.

I've seen these things "fixed" before. Especially with young sailors in training environments.

But yes, these are just young men and women. They are in "training", in more ways than one.

Jim


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

It is what it is. That's all I'm trying to say.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All I can say is the navy has surely changed for the worst since I retired 1980. In my days as a young sailor 1960 era. This guy would be returning the rod or cash in bandages with two black eyes after going to captains mast under the general article. I doubt they still even have it. Post his name and let his piers take care of reporting it. He makes everyone look bad and the responsible sailors will hopefully take action. Oh hell I forgot it's the modern Navy.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sealark said:


> All I can say is the navy has surely changed for the worst since I retired 1980. In my days as a young sailor 1960 era. This guy would be returning the rod or cash in bandages with two black eyes after going to captains mast under the general article. I doubt they still even have it. Post his name and let his piers take care of reporting it. He makes everyone look bad and the responsible sailors will hopefully take action. Oh hell I forgot it's the modern Navy.


My dad, LTCUSA, would say the same thing. Reminds me of this song:

http://youtu.be/bDCsc3CU5ww


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it was Murph who posted this first a few years ago...







Jim


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

I beg to differ. If this young man were under my command he would be answering for this because he brings discredit to the Navy and to his shipmates. 
Our young people today lack a moral compass. It's a societal issue. Idiots having children and not taking the responsibility to raise them.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Devinsdad if you dont have paypal let me know how u would like me to get u the money for a new rig...

Oscar


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

With regards to changes in the service, sure seems like the same generational gripes. I have heard in person a couple of WWII tin can sailors giving the "60's" generation guys a ribbing due to "how easy" they had it comparitively. Same now. I appreciate those who serve and have served. The Navy will continue to evolve, just part of the process. I have, for the most part enjoyed my 20 years. Bout time to do something else as I do not agree with some of the new directions.

Sorry to hear about the rod debacle. I have some rigs I no longer use and you are welcome to one. Shoot me a PM.

Mike


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

flex said:


> i find it amazing how many on here are 'officers', navy seals, and ruthless military killers.. the internet is an amazing
> 
> military officers work 10X harder than enlisted and have way too much on their plate to deal with this stuff


Start a new thread for that nonsense:thumbsup:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Devinsdad if you dont have paypal let me know how u would like me to get u the money for a new rig...
> 
> Oscar


That's generous of you Ox.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

flex said:


> military officers work 10X harder than enlisted and have way too much on their plate to deal with this stuff


NO... I disagree with my whole body.

At least in my career, Navy Chiefs make the navy run day to day.

Well, at least the E-7s and E-9s.

Nobody has yet to determine the duties of an E-8.

Jim 

Retired O-4


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

flex said:


> i find it amazing how many on here are 'officers', navy seals, and ruthless military killers.. the internet is an amazing thing.
> 
> :notworthy:
> 
> ...


That officers work 10x harder then enlisted might be the stupidest thing I have ever read on this forum outside of Kim's recent posts. I'm a former army NCO and my wife is a current officer in the Air Force. You must have never served. I'm still laughing at the absurdity of your comment, and for the record their are 3 major military bases in the area, so I'm sure we have more then a few officers and enlisted on this board, so show them some respect and quit listening to science fiction stories coming from your boyfriend


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lmao Jim! It burns!:thumbsup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh could I tell some sea stories, But I wont I can't stop laughing long enough. I sure do miss active duty. (In the long gone days of yesteryear)


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

If any officer has more work than they can handle it is their own GD problem. They(he or she) must have an E-7, as a Chief would not let them upsurp his/her position and cross the line, yours//mine. MR/Ma'm with all due respect stay on your side of the street, end of Conversation, as they know what the ""Chief"" just said

Resolution to current Problem, talk with the CMC, explain problem to CMC, as at present you have pretty much lost faith tackle will be returned, owing to such at end of explanation you might want to close with, ''MC tell me that this man's action's are not a reflection of your leadership''. 

Oh shit, worked for me even after I retired, CMC do not like to be asked a question like that, it tarnishes their anchors and that is a one thing """Chief's"" will not allow to happen.

Yes I retired as a Sr Chief quite some time ago, how ever leadership then and leadership now is the same.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

flex said:


> i'm not just talking out of my ass on this.. i actually LIVE with a navy officer


Ha He, I figured you were special as soon as I saw this "informational nugget..." :thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

whalerjon said:


> Really? So the civilian world is less thug-like? Those who choose to serve do not come from someplace special. They come from the general public. As a country, this is what we have become. Granted, there are some bad apples in the military today. At least I know that these young service members have a high school diploma, can pass a piss test and aren't sponging off the government. I'd put my faith in a young person who has raised their hand to protected and defend this country LONG before I trust would trust a lifelong civilian.


Both "worlds" reflect each other.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

""i'm not just talking out of my ass on this.. i actually LIVE with a navy officer and I asked them straight up what they would do.. they said they would refer you to the LPO. ""

When I read this lob ball, it was as though I was at a skeet range and someone yelled "PULL". Too funny. This forum, of all places, is not a good place for posers to try to talk about the military.
Officer working 10x as hard as enlisted? Sounds like something that rolled off of an academy grads tongue. I'm a former CPO who went to the Officer side and I assure you that is an inaccurate statement.


----------



## Aspro23 (Feb 19, 2013)

I offered my own opinion on what I would do if a Marine under my charge had done the same thing as this sailor to the OP. I framed this from my experience both as a student aboard NAS Pensacola, from my time as an NCO, and since I have earned my commission. Obviously there are differences between how we do things and how the Navy does things, and how individual Officers in either service handle situations presented to them. It is quite possible that a call from any of the posters that have offered to reach out get a "screw off" from the sailor's command and there's nothing anyone could have done about it. It's also possible that his OIC (or chief/po) could have gotten to the bottom of it fairly easy. Reality is though, that it would take about as much time for me to look him up and make that call as it has for many of the locals around here to answer questions I have posted about fishing, so I would have obliged if asked. 

The OP has responded that he is writing it off and I don't see much of a reason for this thread to continue. There are plenty of forums out there to discuss military topics.



flex said:


> i find it amazing how many on here are 'officers', navy seals, and ruthless military killers.. the internet is an amazing thing.
> 
> :notworthy:
> 
> ...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

For the record Jim!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

whalerjon said:


> ""i'm not just talking out of my ass on this.. i actually LIVE with a navy officer and I asked them straight up what they would do.. they said they would refer you to the LPO. ""
> 
> When I read this lob ball, it was as though I was at a skeet range and someone yelled "PULL". Too funny. This forum, of all places, is not a good place for posers to try to talk about the military.
> Officer working 10x as hard as enlisted? Sounds like something that rolled off of an academy grads tongue. I'm a former CPO who went to the Officer side and I assure you that is an inaccurate statement.


Hard to argue with that kind of experience. I think maybe she (or he, whatever) might have picked the wrong group to try to BS.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm gonna sum it up not to take a thing from any officer or enlisted. I was told many moons ago that not one Navy ship in the fleet can be gotten underway with a total crew of officers. And ANY fleet ship could be maned and gotten underway by a complete crew of enlisted. So put that in your pipe and smoke it. Don't comment unless you have at least an honorable discharge.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Devinsdad if you dont have paypal let me know how u would like me to get u the money for a new rig...
> 
> Oscar


Hey, I really appreciate the gesture but I have already replaced it. Always amazes me to see how many generous people there are on this forum.


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

flex said:


> i find it amazing how many on here are 'officers', navy seals, and ruthless military killers.. the internet is an amazing thing.
> 
> :notworthy:
> 
> ...


So explain to us how much harder officers work than us low life enlisted folk. Enquiring minds want to know


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

flex said:


> i'm not just talking out of my ass on this.. i actually LIVE with a navy officer and I asked them straight up what they would do.. they said they would refer you to the LPO.
> 
> thats it.. they aren't gonna waste their time to help you on this. i doubt it would go far.. its not like skipping out on rent or something
> 
> my best advice is don't 'loan' someone things anymore without getting something in writing atleast .. hard to prove you actually loaned it and didn't just give it away


I had to read this post 3 times to make sure I wasn't seeing shit! I hadn't spent a day in the Navy but I can assure you that it ain't like that in the Army. Matter of fact, I can't think of any officers I've served with that would even say some crazy stuff like that.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

sealark said:


> I'm gonna sum it up not to take a thing from any officer or enlisted. I was told many moons ago that not one Navy ship in the fleet can be gotten underway with a total crew of officers. And ANY fleet ship could be maned and gotten underway by a complete crew of enlisted. So put that in your pipe and smoke it. Don't comment unless you have at least an honorable discharge.


Throw some competent mustang's and warrants in the mix and you could get underway with a crew of Os. Lol


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Throw some competent mustang's and warrants in the mix and you could get underway with a crew of Os. Lol


Maybe, just maybe on a 40' Utility boat, with fair winds, weather and a contracted harbor master:thumbsup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Maybe, just maybe on a 40' Utility boat, with fair winds, weather and a contracted harbor master:thumbsup:


I'm not sure, but I think I was just insulted... a coupla times.

Jim


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I was thinking we.could handle.a.carrier. I was on sea and.anchor.detail.on GW.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have always said, you can't spell dildo without an LDO..all in fun guys

Heck Jim, you got me good with the "E8" jab. That was good!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Only five guys on my Crew for my aircraft and not an E among them. I'm just saying.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

A crew of 5 to handle the work of 3, I believe it! Ya'll NEED your nap time:thumbup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> I was thinking we.could handle.a.carrier. I was on sea and.anchor.detail.on GW.


Hey, I got my " refuel alongside" qual on the JFK (well it did take me almost a year)... I think we're on to something. Then I once told a BM3 that the sail boat we were about to ram had the right of way... (coming from the "right" and everything) while serving as Boat O on the Captain's gig in Barcelona.

(Seriously, that happened)

Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

That depends Jim, weren't you both under sail?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ardiemus said:


> Only five guys on my Crew for my aircraft and not an E among them. I'm just saying.


No flying without mechs


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh SNAP!!! At first I was gonna argue, the left right thing... then it struck me...

You arsehole...

NICELY said.

Jim


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

:whistling:Lol


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

All in good fun. Mx likes it when we break 'em. It breaks up the poker game they are always playing. Yes we do fly to places without crew chiefs AND service the jet for the next flight, just saying. 

It also helps to fly a Boeing. Cheers.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Ardiemus said:


> All in good fun. Mx likes it when we break 'em. It breaks up the poker game they are always playing. Yes we do fly to places without crew chiefs AND service the jet for the next flight, just saying.
> 
> It also helps to fly a Boeing. Cheers.


BOEING?, really,... BOEING?

You know Airbus is building a plant in Mobile?

JK,

Jim

Airbus driver


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow this threads about as useless as tits on a nun.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

TailRazor said:


> Wow this threads about as useless as tits on a nun.


"Tits on a nun"... tee hee,

Sorry, 12 years of Catholic School.


Jim


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Jim,

Airbus doesn't make heavy bombers like the B-52.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Granted...


I've flown both... there are things about the Boeings I like more... software.

There are things about the Airbus that works better, a side stick vs a yoke. The automation runs better on a Airbus.

But in a BAD situation, I'd rather fly a Boeing.

Fortunately, those are few and far between. And unfortunatley, recently, Boeing can let you down. Not saying it was Boeings fault( but a "Bus" would have prevented it.") 

Saying the pilots did not understand what was about to happen till the last minute.

I'd not ride some "other" airlines....

Jim


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My mother told me many years ago not to loan anything that you weren't prepared to lose, or have returned broken. I have learned that she was absolutely right. This has made me hesitant to ever borrow things, and very careful about what I loan out.
I loaned a fellow a small drill press a couple of years ago and never got it back, but he did mention recently that the bearings were now bad and wondered if I wanted to get it repaired??? WTH!


----------

